# Ressurecting a 1941 9N fluid change questions



## Sabrina Jeanne Hill (Dec 2, 2020)

OK, first "Work Day" on the Tractor, is tomorrow, and I could use some information. The tractor was running when it was parked at my friend's place, by the guy I bought it from. That was last year, It has been started and run once since then, this Spring. Tomorrow morning, I want to change the oil, completely drain all the gasoline from the Tank, lines, Gascolator, and carb bowl, replacing it with fresh gasoline. Based on the year of the tractor, I'm guessing single weight oil? put a 50-50 mix of anti freeze and water in the radiator? What about a LIGHT squirt of ATF in the spark plug holes of each cylinder, and cycling it through by hand, before re-installing the plugs?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

[QUOTE: I want to change the oil, completely drain all the gasoline from the Tank, lines, Gascolator, and carb bowl, replacing it with fresh gasoline. Based on the year of the tractor, I'm guessing single weight oil? put a 50-50 mix of anti freeze and water in the radiator? What about a LIGHT squirt of ATF in the spark plug holes of each cylinder, and cycling it through by hand, before re-installing the plugs?[/QUOTE]

What weight oil are you planning to put into the engine?


----------



## Sabrina Jeanne Hill (Dec 2, 2020)

BigT said:


> [QUOTE: I want to change the oil, completely drain all the gasoline from the Tank, lines, Gascolator, and carb bowl, replacing it with fresh gasoline. Based on the year of the tractor, I'm guessing single weight oil? put a 50-50 mix of anti freeze and water in the radiator? What about a LIGHT squirt of ATF in the spark plug holes of each cylinder, and cycling it through by hand, before re-installing the plugs?


What weight oil are you planning to put into the engine?[/QUOTE]
It can still get down to the mid twenties at night here, so I was thinking 20 weight. In the day time, we are in the mid sixties most of the time.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

20 weight is exactly what I was thinking as well.


----------

